# Earliest Spring flowers



## Jakester (Sep 30, 2008)

I live in NH and plan on keeping bees next spring, I have planted hysopp, beebalm, goldenrod, butterfly bushes and Heliopsis( great fall pollen).
Can anyone tell me what the earliest spring flowers are that I could plant to supply my bees with nector and pollen and help them get off to a good start?


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Crocus! The bees are all over mine when they come up, and they are the first color I see. Grape hyacinth is pretty early as well.

Other good ones that you may want to encourage but not actually plant in a garden include skunk cabbage (actually generates heat, so the bees can warm up on cold days!) and dandelion.

For fall, consider adding New England aster.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Not a huge list, [no garden] but 'Siberian squill' blooms in early spring and is unique in that the pollen is blue. The willows of course, [shrubs] and there are many kinds that provide early pollen. Bees use a lot of pollen in early spring to raise brood. See the threads about pollen colors on Beesource [Wikipedia] and check out some of your local nurseries that have native plants.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

The biggest early season pollen source here is elm trees blooming in early Feb. I've watched the bees carrying hoardes of elm pollen into the hive on 50 degree days.


----------



## Carl F (Aug 6, 2008)

We have a pussy willow that almost litterally drips with pollen in late March around here. I heard a story about a lady that thought she had a swarm in her yard and when one of our local beekeepers showed up he determined that it was not a swarm, per se, just a "feeding frenzy" on the abundance of pollen on her pussy willow. I think the timing is pretty good as far as being early but late enough that the day time temps will allow the bees out of the hive.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Early pollen & nectar*

Pussywillows


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Mediterranean heather. I can find my bees working it way before the maples pop.


----------



## Jakester (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks All, Time for me to start hitting some garden centers( great prices this time of year)


----------



## mariongoose (Oct 3, 2008)

I love heathers as they get me through the winter with their beautiful colors. This nursery has amassed an astounding collection of heathers from around the world. I'm sure they can get the perfect ones for your situation.
www.heathsandheathers.com
Being a gardener, this is one of my favorite threads.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*Siberian Squills*

i'm planting these in my lawn this fall. http://www.tulipworld.com/itemdesc....an-Squil-40-bulbs&cat=ValuePacks_Fall&ic=4818 this place is way cheaper than anybody else. i just ordered 400 bulbs with shipping for under $100


----------

